

No More JavaScript - colinramsay
http://www.nomorejavascript.com/

======
drivingmenuts
I don't _disagree_ with the site, however, I currently lack any sort of well-
formulated plan (just like the author) to change the future in such a way that
this sort of thing is possible.

if I were capable of bending the universe to my will (or any portion thereof),
I would end javascript in a heartbeat and make python the master scripting
language for browsers.

However, I'm not, so JS is safe for now.

(And I would smite anyone who suggests that it's fine to transpile languages
to JS for use in a browser. It's not elegant and they would all die painfully
and inelegantly.)

Be glad that I am not your god.

Even my cat is just pretending to worship me until he can take over.

~~~
krapp
>Be glad that I am not your god.

Significant whitespace is the Devil's palimpsest.

------
colinramsay
OP here - I don't agree with the premise of this website but I thought it was
worth posting.

~~~
Gratiated
No idea or plan is put forth to replace JavaScript.

Just another whiney kid putting up a web page.

~~~
Vaskivo
Yeah, it look like it.

The "create a javascript replacement" reveals they the author has no plan to
achieve what he wants. Does he want a new language? Use a known language? Does
he want to create an fast V8-like engine for this new/old language?

Although I haven't used JS too much, I dislike it (it has too many warts) but
it is so ubiquitous in the web that is insane to try to replace it in the
blink of an eye.

Anyway, if this actually goes on ahead, I propose Lua.

------
ilghiro
If this guy loves Ruby so much then he could just use this
[http://opalrb.org/](http://opalrb.org/)

Or alternatively, he could stop being an idiot.

------
thybag
The camel casing comment confuses me? There is nothing stopping anyone from
using

    
    
        var x = my_function();
    

instead of

    
    
        var x = myFunction();  
    

if that's what they want to do?

~~~
colinramsay
True. Though the convention in JS is generally camel case so as soon as you
use a library you're going to end up with some disgusting horror with mixed
code styles. Ruby's libraries generally adhere to the underscore style. I
don't consider it a reason to mount a holy war mind you.

------
thiht
Is this some kind of parody or something?

~~~
colinramsay
Sadly I don't think it is. The creator of the site speaks up in the comments
at the bottom:

> no joke. This is the real deal and we are doing everything in our power to
> make it happen. Please share to your social networks to get more signatures.
> It's time for change :)

> I know right! It seems like everyone has been thinking it, but no one doing
> a thing about it for so long.

They've also spammed it on a few different forums and mailing lists.

------
poseid
where can I sign for nomorevisualbasic.com and nomoreperl.com ?

------
treerex
"How quaint." \-- ClojureScript

------
serve_yay
Quite charming, I think.

------
zethraeus
this feels like satire.

